

Ask HN:Is there a dedicated hacker icon? - anujkk

I was wondering if there is some kind of universally accepted hacker icon, logo or badge that represent the hacker culture. Do you guys know if it exist and if not is it good idea to have one?
======
roxstar
There is this: <http://catb.org/hacker-emblem/>

You see it around a bit.

~~~
atgm
Never seen that before...

I'd think something like a white top hat on black or vice versa would be a
simple silhouette that would be descriptive, if there isn't anything.

~~~
shadowpwner
But that wouldn't be an _injoke_ , would it? ;)

I've seen this around, but I assumed it was more security-hacking than
startup-hacking.

Edit: "The basic difference is this: hackers build things, crackers break
them." from <http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html#what_is>

I stand corrected.

